# 8" sub on the Armrest



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

hey, ya'll think i can get some bass out of my Rear Armrest?

Thinking of glassing the inside and slapping an 8" sub on the top...
Think it will hit? 

Dimension of the arm rest is L 16 X H 5.25 W 9 3/8
IS this enough AIRSPACE?




















Planning on using the RE rex8d2



Here's the Sub Specs:

Features:

8" all new REX series 
Up to 2000 watts peak power handling 
175w RMS 
Mounting Depth - 4" 
Mounting Hole Diameter - 7.125" 
Overall Diameter - 8.25" 
Bolt Hole Circle - 7.75" 
Motor Width - 4.875" 
Motor Depth - 1.5" 
Basket Depth - 2.5" 
Displacement - 0.07 cu. ft. 

Sealed Box Dimensions: .3 - .35 cubic feet 
Ported Box Dimensions: .35 @ 35 HZ - .5 @ 35 HZ


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

if you build out the enclosure properly it will sound nice.. will it pound? no probably not.. but it will make for a nice rounded system


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Why not make an enclosure that fills the open spot in the seat and replaces the arms rest. That will double the box volume and possibly allow a larger driver or a pair of 8"s. If done properly and wrapped to match the seat it could look real nice.


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I curently have a pair of REx8's dual 4 in a sealed box that straddles the front and rear seats once I removed my arm rest up front. ( yes I plan to mold the box - and build a center consol running off it up front and to the back some with cup holders and fiberglass n paint it all )

now mine are running off low power right now due to not a big enough amp for them - but running them at 65 watts each right now in sealed configuration is not verry satisfying.... and im sitting right next to them. 

maby the rex8 will shine with about 150 to 200w on it - but its not what I was expecting so far. that or maby it would do alot better in ported configuration tuned to maby 34hz or so.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 6 2010, 02:56 PM~17410465
> *hey, ya'll think i can get some bass out of my Rear Armrest?
> 
> Thinking of glassing the inside and slapping an 8" sub on the top...
> ...


DAMN WHAT IS ALL THOSE STAINS, LOOKS LIKE SOME SHIT FROM "FIRST 48"


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 6 2010, 02:56 PM~17410465
> *hey, ya'll think i can get some bass out of my Rear Armrest?
> 
> Thinking of glassing the inside and slapping an 8" sub on the top...
> ...


I THINK YOU COULD SNEAK A 8" SUB IN THERE NO DOUBT, YOU WOULD DO BETTER GOING WITH A SOLO BARIC. THEY ARE BUILT FOR SMALL ENCLOSURES. THEY HAD A DEMO OF ONE OF THE SUBS IN A 10" SHOE BOX, AND IT BANGED. BUT IT WAS SEALED


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 6 2010, 01:05 PM~17410548
> *if you build out the enclosure properly it will sound nice.. will it pound? no probably not.. but it will make for a nice rounded system
> *


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 6 2010, 03:14 PM~17411534
> *Why not make an enclosure that fills the open spot in the seat and replaces the arms rest. That will double the box volume and possibly allow a larger driver or a pair of 8"s. If done properly and wrapped to match the seat it could look real nice.
> *



thinking about it, if u draw a sketch out for me, i might just do it... i need some motivation... come on.. :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 6 2010, 05:37 PM~17412613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that's pretty cool right there bro, but that would be too big of a box for me..


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 6 2010, 06:05 PM~17412845
> *DAMN WHAT IS ALL THOSE STAINS, LOOKS LIKE SOME SHIT FROM "FIRST 48"
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 6 2010, 06:33 PM~17413076
> *I THINK YOU COULD SNEAK A 8" SUB IN THERE NO DOUBT, YOU WOULD DO BETTER GOING WITH A SOLO BARIC.  THEY ARE BUILT FOR SMALL ENCLOSURES.  THEY HAD A DEMO OF ONE OF THE SUBS IN A 10" SHOE BOX, AND IT BANGED.  BUT IT WAS SEALED
> *



are you talking about the kickers? but they require a bigger box que no?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 6 2010, 09:27 PM~17413586
> *thinking about it,  if u draw a sketch out for me, i might just do it...  i need some motivation... come on.. :biggrin:
> *


It's simple really no need for a sketch. It would just be a L shaped box that fits into the opening left once you remove the arm rest. Just lean the top piece back to match the angle on the seat back.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 6 2010, 09:30 PM~17413625
> *are you talking about the kickers?  but they require a bigger box que no?
> *


NO THE SOLO BARICS ARE BUILT FOR THE SMALLEST ENCLOSURES


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 6 2010, 07:38 PM~17413745
> *It's simple really no need for a sketch. It would just be a L shaped box that fits into the opening left once you remove the arm rest. Just lean the top piece back to match the angle on the seat back.
> *



so 2 8" or just 1 8"?


if 1 8" i can use the bottom portion of the box as the port yeah?

damn, if i do the L shape, i might go with the SA-8's then or maybe even the DD's 8 :0


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

something like this?












or glass the top?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Your on the right track. I'd just do the box in MDF. If you router the edges and maybe do a little glass work on the face to create a radius in the transition from the top piece to the bottom piece it should look good. 

You could make the bottom taller also. Just take a seat in the back and find the height that seems like it would be cormfortable for the passengers. The stock arm rest always seem a bit to low for my tatset anyways. You'll need to sort that out to get a box volume figured out. That will dictate what drivers are an option.

What about extending the box through the opening into the trunk 6"s or so? That would give better magnet clearance and increase box volume even more.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 7 2010, 05:27 PM~17422817
> *Your on the right track. I'd just do the box in MDF. If you router the edges and maybe do a little glass work on the face to create a radius in the transition from the top piece to the bottom piece it should look good.
> 
> You could make the bottom taller also. Just take a seat in the back and find the height that seems like it would be cormfortable for the passengers. The stock arm rest always seem a bit to low for my tatset anyways. You'll need to sort that out to get a box volume figured out. That will dictate what drivers are an option.
> ...



right on bro, that sounds good, as far as extending the box through the opening, i can't... i already have 4 12's back there :roflmao:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

please take a picture of your trunk for me to show us the box those four 12"s are in.

if you got 4 back there you should be bangin so hard you cant hear your self think inside your car. and im guessing that if you had some realley good box work done for your existing system it would amaze you how much better it could sound and feel... I promise.

then you might need to put in a pair of selenium 8" midranges in that rear arm rest of yours to realley liven up the mid frequencys to match the rest of the system properly. I realley love my selenium 8


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 7 2010, 10:36 PM~17425372
> *please take a picture of your trunk for me to show us the box those four 12"s are in.
> 
> if you got 4 back there you should be bangin so hard you cant hear your self think inside your car.      and im guessing that if you had some realley good box work done for your existing system it would amaze you how much better it could sound and feel... I promise.
> ...



nothing special, but here u go!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=537802


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 6 2010, 05:37 PM~17412613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



do u have a video of this? i wanna see this in action!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 6 2010, 10:47 PM~17415910
> *something like this?
> 
> 
> ...



Go for it bro, do mdf. Sometimes with glass, it tends to flex with the sound pressure. But by all means man go for it. Looks like it would be a cool little project though. Keep us posted, can't wait to see it done up.


----------



## cammeron12 (Apr 17, 2010)

Yah.... guys .. 
It will boom......
But you can feel the lake of space......

________
Search Engine Optimisation London


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

i started making the template today and i came up with a different idea..










If i go with the Sundown Sa-8 im thinking of something like this..










If i go with 2 8's, then i'll go with two RE 8's










what do you guys think?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Don't talk about it, be about it. Go for it.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 11 2010, 10:29 PM~17459593
> *i started making the template today and i came up with a different idea..
> 
> 
> ...


you will shit when you here how loud those 8's will be.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 11 2010, 07:40 PM~17459716
> *Don't talk about it, be about it. Go for it.
> *



:biggrin: im going for it slowly, kinda hard baby sitting and building at the same time :happysad: but i'll get there!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 11 2010, 07:40 PM~17459725
> *you will shit when you here how loud those 8's will be.
> *



u talking about the sundown? aren't u a dealer for them sundowns? i know someone is in here! I can"t remember who though!


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

dont do it


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 12 2010, 12:52 AM~17461456
> *u talking about the sundown?  aren't u a dealer for them sundowns?  i know someone is in here! I can"t remember who though!
> *


fucking wish I were a dealer! I am just an advocate.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 7 2010, 10:36 PM~17425372
> *please take a picture of your trunk for me to show us the box those four 12"s are in.
> 
> if you got 4 back there you should be bangin so hard you cant hear your self think inside your car.      and im guessing that if you had some realley good box work done for your existing system it would amaze you how much better it could sound and feel... I promise.
> ...



brian84corvette, 

here u go! i just hooked up my shit.. :biggrin: 

i went to fry's parking lot to do some testing.
I used to bump this same song on my Type R's/Fostgate at Vol 62

Here's a quick vid with the new RE's/Sundown at Vol 52..

it skipped the shit out of my Cd so i had to turn the volume down so it will play.. amp only a little over a quarter for now till i break in the subs.. what do you guys think? :drink40: 






all i can say is, it's louder than my previous set up... :biggrin: 

oh and sorry about the mess there, i'm in the process of making a box for an 8" sub on my arm rest... SA-8's is out of stock for a couple of months so i might go DD's :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 13 2010, 10:47 PM~17483112
> *brian84corvette,
> 
> here u go!  i just hooked up my shit..  :biggrin:
> ...


pretty big difference isn't it!?

and there is no "break in period" with subs, let them wang! I never have any trouble.

DD makes a bad little * too, glad you are looking for performance over store barnds.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 13 2010, 07:58 PM~17483229
> *pretty big difference isn't it!?
> 
> and there is no "break in period" with subs, let them wang! I never have any trouble.
> ...


oh yeah, big difference.. i feel more air too... i still gotta play with the settings too.
hopefully it'll get louder :biggrin: 
shit, thanks to you guys! you, guys were the one to introduce me to the good shit! i just wished i listened to ya'll the first time... oh well, lesson learned! :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

another vid.. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Two RE8's would bump pretty hard.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

A few vids of re8s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEddmgZg-cE...player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5eGUaJrxAo&feature=related
re8s and sundown audio

My buddy in Hawaii is an re8 fanatic, checkout his box.  











Didn't mean to thread jack...can't wait to see some progress pics bro.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 13 2010, 11:16 PM~17485067
> * Two RE8's would bump pretty hard.
> *


I have 2 REX8's. :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 13 2010, 10:51 PM~17485502
> *A few vids of re8s
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEddmgZg-cE...player_embedded
> ...



that's crazy broda... :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 14 2010, 10:59 AM~17489877
> *I have 2 REX8's.  :biggrin:
> *



u got any vids of it?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 14 2010, 01:35 PM~17490723
> *u got any vids of it?
> *


haven't put them in a box yet  . but from what I have seen on Youtube, they are actually VERY decent (given you put them in a ported box), 350w RMS total. I will be putting mine in a ported box like this (but not as wide spread)


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

lol you need to take off your liscense plate and actually dynamat the back side of it a fiew layers. it stops that rattling sound of it.
also secure it with 4 bolts. 2 is not enough.

and your trunk could definately benifit from some sound deadning material applied to it also.... it basicly takes the thin metal that your car is made from and adds thickness to it wich reduces its pannel resonence = less trunk rattle. also little crap to do like ajust the trunk lid latch so that it closes tighter against the rubber seal to stop vibrating so badly wich is making noise also.

but it looks like its bangin pretty good now.
congrats bro !


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 14 2010, 12:42 PM~17490769
> *haven't put them in a box yet    . but from what I have seen on Youtube, they are actually VERY decent (given you put them in a ported box), 350w RMS total. I will be putting mine in a ported box like this (but not as wide spread)
> 
> 
> ...



not bad at all, i was checking around for prices on 8' subs and damn, those DD's are expensive, About $200 a piece around my are, SA-8 out stock so im SOL, and RE' are about $59 a piece.. hmmm can't decide now. :banghead:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 14 2010, 02:22 PM~17491759
> *lol you need to take off your liscense plate and actually dynamat the back side of it a fiew layers.  it stops that rattling sound of it.
> also secure it with 4 bolts.  2 is not enough.
> 
> ...



lol, actually my trunk is dynamated, even my license plate, but i do might have to do those bolts.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 14 2010, 04:21 PM~17492292
> *not bad at all,  i was checking around for prices on 8' subs and damn, those DD's are expensive, About $200 a piece around my are,  SA-8 out stock so im SOL, and RE' are about $59 a piece..  hmmm can't decide now.  :banghead:
> *


I got mine on an eBay deal. $95 or so shipped to your door!
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-RE-AUDIO-REx8-8-REx-...#ht_2547wt_1167

my boxes were orange though, don't know if you'll get those boxes or the orange ones. :dunno:

Them DD's are solid too though. Have yet to hear anything bad about them, hell I would also get them if I had the cash, but @ $95 for both, couldn't pass that up. Did a bench test on mine (the REX8's) also in some old bazooka tubes I had, they sounded SICK!!!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@May 14 2010, 04:05 PM~17492663
> *I got mine on an eBay deal. $95 or so shipped to your door!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-RE-AUDIO-REx8-8-REx-...#ht_2547wt_1167
> 
> ...



damnit man! the price is soo damn good, it's making me wanna go this route again.. :happysad:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

littlle update, still messing around with the shape.....

I was wondering if there's enough airspace for a dd1008 or dd1508
How would they do on this? I was thinking of something like this..



















and where would i put the subs? like this on top?










or on the bottom?










or like maybe on the center or something?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 19 2010, 03:50 PM~17543095
> *littlle update, still messing around with the shape.....
> 
> I was wondering if there's enough airspace for a dd1008 or dd1508
> ...


Looking good man. Coming together. 

To check to see if you have enough air space staple fleece (or some material) onto the mdf and fill the box with packing peanuts. Then pour the peanuts into a 12 x 12 x 12 box. The number of times you fill the box is the airspace you have. For example if you fill that box 1.5 times then your box is 1.5 cubic ft. 

As far as placement I would probably put it on the top, to allow the soundwaves a little more travel......but in all reality it probably wouldn't make a ton of difference. :happysad:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 20 2010, 06:22 AM~17549415
> *Looking good man. Coming together.
> 
> To check to see if you have enough air space staple fleece (or some material) onto the mdf and fill the box with packing peanuts. Then pour the peanuts into a 12 x 12 x 12 box. The number of times you fill the box is the airspace you have. For example if you fill that box 1.5 times then your box is 1.5 cubic ft.
> ...



where can i get them peanuts at? also, i might trim the bux down just a little bit, as it looks kinda bulky.. what about the Port? how big or keep it sealed...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 20 2010, 08:27 AM~17550121
> *where can i get them peanuts at?  also, i might trim the but down just a little bit, as it looks kinda bulky..  what about the Port?  how big or keep it sealed...
> *


Packing peanuts you can get at the post office, or UPS, or FedEx....I think even like Menards, or Home Depot sells them.

As far as porting goes what do the subs recommend? Do they recommend ported or sealed? Just go by the recommendations on the owners manual. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

I see that ya'll are talking about DD's I have had a couple pairs in my life and fully recommend paying what they cost. Here is what i had before my car was stolen it was no where close to being finished. This was a test run. I will be putting more DD's in my now fleetwood.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoEreEVsoFo


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 21 2010, 05:19 AM~17560127
> *Packing peanuts you can get at the post office, or UPS, or FedEx....I think even like Menards, or Home Depot sells them.
> 
> As far as porting goes what do the subs recommend? Do they recommend ported or sealed? Just go by the recommendations on the owners manual.  :biggrin:
> *



just check the manual and it recommends .8 ported 
i hope my box is big enough :happysad:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3rd COAST RIDER_@May 21 2010, 01:34 PM~17563652
> *I see that ya'll are talking about DD's I have had a couple pairs in my life and fully recommend paying what they cost. Here is what i had before my car was stolen it was no where close to being finished. This was a test run. I will be putting more DD's in my now fleetwood.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoEreEVsoFo
> ...



nice, looks like it beating out hard... What DB you think it was hitting?


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

oh and i got my DD 8's today.....


JEEEAAAHHH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

and got a little more done on the box today.... i also trimmed it down just a little..

and messing around where imma put the 8's at..


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Good Choice, should do some damage. :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Imma start glassing the top tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 21 2010, 11:05 PM~17568240
> * Good Choice, should do some damage. :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks, Got a good deal i couldn't pass up! $90 shipped! heck yeah!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 22 2010, 01:08 AM~17568274
> *Thanks, Got a good deal i couldn't pass up!  $90 shipped!  heck yeah!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PASS ALONG THE HOOK UP, NEED THREE FOR MY BACK DECK


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

im not sure but do any of u guys know if the re's play free-air/infinte baffle?theyre worth every penny imo


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 22 2010, 03:03 AM~17568826
> *im not sure but do any of u guys know if the re's play free-air/infinte baffle?theyre worth every penny imo
> *


YEAH CHECK OUT OUTHPRO (SPELLING) BUILD, THOSE ARE INFINITE BAFFFLE


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 22 2010, 02:08 AM~17568274
> *Thanks, Got a good deal i couldn't pass up!  $90 shipped!  heck yeah!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hook it up!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

it's used, and he only had one! Too bad, otherwise i would of shoop up some more! :roflmao:

try here, there's a few more peeps selling some, i emailed them but they haven't replied back... but try, u might get lucky!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


http://forum.soundpressure.com/forumdisplay.php?f=31


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

a little more work..


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

and i think im just gonna put the speaker here :happysad:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 22 2010, 03:03 AM~17568826
> *im not sure but do any of u guys know if the re's play free-air/infinte baffle?theyre worth every penny imo
> *




I had a REx8 in the rear deck playing infinate baffle - and it was reaching psyical excursion limits off of half rms power. its not stiff enough to play free air / ib.
had to take it out and put in selenium 4wp# 8" midrange in the hole I cut in the deck. the selinium wangs the mids out tho. verry nicely


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 22 2010, 05:02 PM~17572344
> *and i think im just gonna put the speaker here  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like you should have well more than .8 cu ft. no problem....but make sure when you are doing your calculations you are subtracting the sub displacement.


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 21 2010, 11:00 PM~17568201
> *nice, looks like it beating out hard...  What DB you think it was hitting?
> *


Have know clue that was just a test run and 2 days later some body stole my car still have not found it.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Do you have a router? If so I would use it to do a rabbeted edge on your enclosure. That way when you staple the fleece on the enclosure it will be flush and not a huge pain in the butt to sand back down. (If that makes sense) :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 24 2010, 08:25 AM~17584586
> *It looks like you should have well more than .8 cu ft. no problem....but make sure when you are doing your calculations you are subtracting the sub displacement.
> *


run the port out the front, sealed will do that little devil no justice.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 24 2010, 08:36 AM~17585478
> *run the port out the front, sealed will do that little devil no justice.
> *


x2! :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 24 2010, 07:52 AM~17585185
> *Do you have a router? If so I would use it to do a rabbeted edge on your enclosure. That way when you staple the fleece on the enclosure it will be flush and not a huge pain in the butt to sand back down. (If that makes sense) :biggrin:
> *



nope, i wish, but i will use my grinder and round off the edges :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 24 2010, 08:36 AM~17585478
> *run the port out the front, sealed will do that little devil no justice.
> *



will it make that much of a difference? cause the speakers looks better down by the floor when i was playing around with the location.. :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 24 2010, 09:09 AM~17585708
> *nope, i wish, but i will use my grinder and round off the edges  :biggrin:
> *


Grider could still work. Instead of rounding off the edges of the box though make a groove to staple into. That way after glassing the staples won't be sticking up further than the material, or have divots in the glass from them....and in turn, less finishing work!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 24 2010, 09:11 AM~17585731
> *Grider could still work. Instead of rounding off the edges of the box though make a groove to staple into. That way after glassing the staples won't be sticking up further than the material, or have divots in the glass from them....and in turn, less finishing work!
> *



oh, im not worried about the, im not planning on paiting it, im gonna wrap in foam/vinyl... imma avoid all that sanding :roflmao: 




but as far as the port goes, will it make that much of a difference if its in the front?


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

can i use one of these if i put the port in the front? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-75-Port-Tube-Subwoof...=item439b5c46db


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 24 2010, 09:21 AM~17585822
> *can i use one of these if i put the port in the front?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-75-Port-Tube-Subwoof...=item439b5c46db
> *


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1+May 24 2010, 09:18 AM~17585791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As for porting that will work, otherwise hit up parts express, they have them on there for reasonable as well. Just make sure you cut it to the proper length for tuning. 

And as for placement of the sub...it can make a difference for sure.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

make your own port out of PVC. I have and it makes it easier to tune. With the one you posted you will be tuned high as fuck!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 24 2010, 11:09 AM~17585708
> *nope, i wish, but i will use my grinder and round off the edges  :biggrin:
> *


Dude go buy a router. I bought a cheap ass Ryobi finally after going 20 years of goin without. Even the cheap one I bought yielded great results. It makes the finished product so much nicer. Trust me the first time you use it you'll kick yourself for not buying one sooner.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 24 2010, 10:57 AM~17586651
> *Dude go buy a router. I bought a cheap ass Ryobi finally after going 20 years of goin without. Even the cheap one I bought yielded great results. It makes the finished product so much nicer. Trust me the first time you use it you'll kick yourself for not buying one sooner.
> *


Co-signed. I picked one up, as well as the jasper jig for circl cutting....man I was pissed at the hours I had spent cutting circles with a jigsaw! :happysad:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 24 2010, 12:59 PM~17586664
> *Co-signed. I picked one up, as well as the jasper jig for circl cutting....man I was pissed at the hours I had spent cutting circles with a jigsaw!  :happysad:
> *


YEAH NO SHIT, I CAN DIFFENATELY UNDERSTAND THAT. THE FIRST TIME MY DAD WAS LIKE, MAN YOU ARE WORKING HARD ASS HELL TO CUT THAT CIRCLE, FROM 3/4 MDF. I WAS LIKE THAT IS ABOUT THE ONLY WAY, YEAH, INSERT FOOT. HE WAS LIKE, CHECK THIS OUT. DAAAAHHHHH LIGHT SHINE ON MARBLED HEAD.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

my router is fucking priceless! Jasper Jiggs are the shit.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 24 2010, 12:59 PM~17586664
> *Co-signed. I picked one up, as well as the jasper jig for circl cutting....man I was pissed at the hours I had spent cutting circles with a jigsaw!  :happysad:
> *


Not to mention how out of round the circle always ends up. I just made my own circle jig out of scrap wood to save a few bucks.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

will get one on my next build...  i've seen how u guys be making your boxes.. shitz be looking nice!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+May 24 2010, 01:54 PM~17588134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May seem stupid, but a router can add so much more of a finished look to the frame work of your enclosure. Whether it just be a square box, or crazy fiberglass enclosure, they can make your life way easier, and when it comes to glassing, the better the structure your starting with, the less finishing work there will be on the glass!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 25 2010, 05:11 AM~17596475
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Classic!
> x1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000!!!!! :biggrin:
> Yeah I am not sure if you could even allways call them circles by the time I was done cutting them.....but the first time I used the jig and it took like 3 seconds to make a perfect circle...speechless!  :biggrin:
> ...



cool thanks..


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

here's some more update on my console..


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

and a quick vid.. :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

just finished wrapping the center console box... The dude at the upholstery shop was gonna charge me $200 for him to wrap it but, i was like fuck it, let me just buy the foam and vinyl.. he charge me $20.00 for the material.. 

and here it is after 2 hours...



















it came out cool... that's good enough for me.. :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

OH BTW, the 8 is for sale... Only reason of selling is, I want to get the big brother now. The 1508 :biggrin: After hearing this sub, im hooked! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU SHOULDA THREW SOME CUP HOLDERS IN THERE


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 30 2010, 12:02 PM~17647225
> *YOU SHOULDA THREW SOME CUP HOLDERS IN THERE
> *



its not too late :biggrin: maybe :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> here's some more update on my console..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> > here's some more update on my console..
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Came out decent. Could definitley use a little finishing work, but not bad.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I'll bet people trip when they only see one sub. What do you want for it?


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 2 2010, 05:11 AM~17672650
> *Came out decent. Could definitley use a little finishing work, but not bad.
> *


thanks, i know, no worries :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 2 2010, 05:22 AM~17672683
> *I'll bet people trip when they only see one sub. What do you want for it?
> *



if it's in cali/nevada i'll do $90 shipped just like how i got it or anything farther then $85 + shipping


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jun 2 2010, 07:40 AM~17673229
> *thanks, i know, no worries :biggrin:
> *


Have you glassed before? (I don't mean it being a jack a$$ either, I am asking becasue if it is one of your first times doing it you definitely are headed in the right direction! :biggrin: )


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 2 2010, 08:07 AM~17673446
> *Have you glassed before? (I don't mean it being a jack a$$ either, I am asking becasue if it is one of your first times doing it you definitely are headed in the right direction!  :biggrin: )
> *



it's all good bro :biggrin: 
but this was just my second time glassing, don't really like glassing though cause that shitz stinks and gets u all itchy :happysad: 
i know, im suppose to sand, body filler sand until it's smooth but i can't have all that shitz flying around in my complex. :biggrin: 

here's my first glass job
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=400029&st=1240


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jun 2 2010, 08:48 AM~17673798
> *it's all good bro  :biggrin:
> but this was just my second time glassing, don't really like glassing though cause that shitz stinks and gets u all itchy  :happysad:
> i know, im suppose to sand, body filler sand until it's smooth but i can't have all that shitz flying around in my complex.  :biggrin:
> ...


Came out pretty damn nice for only the second time. You definitely learn a lot of little tricks the more you do it. If you are going to continue to do it, I HIGHLY recommend spending the $20 or so to get a good resperator.  

Not bad at all though! Especially since your at least grounded enough to know what was needed, and know it can be improved! Most fools post stuff up and think their work is above and beyond amazing....always room to get better, and you can't get better if you don't learn from people who have been there and done that! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 2 2010, 12:02 PM~17673919
> *Came out pretty damn nice for only the second time. You definitely learn a lot of little tricks the more you do it. If you are going to continue to do it, I HIGHLY recommend spending the $20 or so to get a good resperator.
> 
> Not bad at all though! Especially since your at least grounded enough to know what was needed, and know it can be improved! Most fools post stuff up and think their work is above and beyond amazing....always room to get better, and you can't get better if you don't learn from people who have been there and done that!  :biggrin:
> *


shit, I never finish anything! Once I have it bumping I move on to another project.

ADD like a motherfucker!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 2 2010, 09:54 AM~17674346
> *shit, I never finish anything! Once I have it bumping I move on to another project.
> 
> ADD like a motherfucker!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh there have definitely been one or two projects that I undertook only to stick on a shelf and never finish! But usually my OCD won't allow me to do so, I have to finish! :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 2 2010, 09:02 AM~17673919
> *Came out pretty damn nice for only the second time. You definitely learn a lot of little tricks the more you do it. If you are going to continue to do it, I HIGHLY recommend spending the $20 or so to get a good resperator.
> 
> Not bad at all though! Especially since your at least grounded enough to know what was needed, and know it can be improved! Most fools post stuff up and think their work is above and beyond amazing....always room to get better, and you can't get better if you don't learn from people who have been there and done that!  :biggrin:
> *



cool thanks bro..


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 2 2010, 09:54 AM~17674346
> *shit, I never finish anything! Once I have it bumping I move on to another project.
> 
> ADD like a motherfucker!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Allright, i decided to give the 1508 a try and that shit aint hitting as hard as the 1108... why is that? BTW the 1108 is 2svc and the 1508 is 4ohm..

Amp is the same... still using the SAE-1200..

Do i need a bigger amp or something?

here's the new sub..


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

how about the crunch 1100.2 on the 1508?

is the amp any good and will they do rated? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Crunch-P110...5fAudioQ5fVideo



here's the specs..

RMS Power Rating:
4 ohms: 112.5 watts x 2 chan.
2 ohms: 275 watts x 2 chan.
Bridged, 4 ohms: 550 watts x 1 chan.


Dynamic (Peak) Power Rating:
4 ohms: 225 watts x 2 chan.
2 ohms: 550 watts x 2 chan.
Bridged, 4 ohms: 1100 watts x 1 chan. (HOW DO I HOOK THE SUB UP TO THIS?)


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jun 16 2010, 05:42 PM~17807351
> *how about the crunch 1100.2 on the 1508?
> 
> is the amp any good and will they do rated?
> ...



crunch is junk will burn woofer..i wonder if box specs between the two are the same


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jun 16 2010, 05:13 PM~17807079
> *Allright, i decided to give the 1508 a try and that shit aint hitting as hard  as the 1108... why is that?  BTW the 1108 is 2svc  and the 1508 is 4ohm..
> 
> Amp is the same... still using the SAE-1200..
> ...


if the 1108 is 2 ohm and the 1508 is 4 .u runnin half the power to the 1508?????thats the difference..


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 16 2010, 10:53 PM~17811305
> *crunch is junk will burn woofer..i wonder if box specs between the two are the same
> *


Yeah, looks like the box specs are about the same..

here's the specs for the subs 1108

Volume # & size of Drivers Port Area & Length 
0.75^ft (1) 8" 11.25 sq" vent x 22" long 
1.00^ft (1) 8" 15.0 sq" vent x 23" long 
1.25^ft (1) 8" or (1) 10" 20.0 sq" vent x 23" 



1508
0.75^ft (1) 8" 11.25 sq" vent x 22" long 
1.00^ft (1) 8" 15.0 sq" vent x 23" long 
1.25^ft (1) 8" or (1) 10" 20.0 sq" vent x 23" long


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 16 2010, 10:55 PM~17811330
> *if the 1108 is 2 ohm and the 1508 is 4 .u runnin half the power to the 1508?????thats the difference..
> *



thanks, yeah, i played with the amp a little more, i think i got it to hit better now. I still need a bigger amp.. maybe the alpine pdx600 it's 600 rms @4ohms.... now just gotta look for a good deal no them.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i'll post some vids later..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jun 17 2010, 11:57 AM~17815399
> *thanks, yeah, i played with the amp a little more, i think i got it to hit better now.  I still need a bigger amp..  maybe the alpine pdx600 it's 600 rms @4ohms.... now just gotta look for a good deal no them..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i'll post some vids later..
> *


or get a 2 channet thats stable in to 2 ohms and go that route tons of good amps in a good range u dont always need mono blocks... :biggrin:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ROCKFORD-FOSGATE-T600-...=item563d25a96a


just for example.2 channel 4 ohm bridged,,cheap and reliable and cleaner ..


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 17 2010, 11:40 AM~17815738
> *or get a 2 channet thats stable in to 2 ohms and go that route tons of good amps in a good range u dont always need mono blocks... :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ROCKFORD-FOSGATE-T600-...=item563d25a96a
> ...



i hella like fostgate but they are HELLA expensive as fukk! :happysad: 
but if i bridge tha amp, that would only give me 400 watts @4ohms though right? i want something that will do 500-600rms, but then again, fostgate is underrated as fuck so they might be doing around that.. hehehe

any other amps u guys suggest?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

this on will do 600 4 ohm bridged well as rated.but kicker has some good stuff u can also hit up the carstereo sites there classifieds sections are full of some real cheap gold alot of times... :biggrin:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

mb quartz


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 17 2010, 06:15 PM~17818848
> *this on will do 600 4 ohm bridged well as rated.but kicker has some good stuff u can also hit up the carstereo sites there classifieds sections are full of some real cheap gold alot of times... :biggrin:
> *



i just checked but no luck yet, i'll keep looking though.

hey, what about this amp just missed the auction,will this do the job?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jun 17 2010, 09:32 PM~17820588
> *mb quartz
> *




i'll check them out..


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

rocksolid can tell you how my caddy hits,i have a dsc 1500.1500 watts [email protected] its too much,i had too reinforce the inside of my box with fiberglass because it split it.you have to use a bass controller


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

allright, here's some vids of my new 1508.. man, i love this sub :biggrin: :happysad: my 1 8' hit harder and deeper than my homie's 1 12'.. that fool is mad... :roflmao: :roflmao: 


oh, and i was experimenting with the polyfil to see if it made any difference... i say yes :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jun 18 2010, 10:55 AM~17823862
> *i just checked but no luck yet, i'll keep looking though.
> 
> hey, what about this amp just missed the auction,will this do the job?
> ...


 stick w the 1508 sand this 500.2 u will b pleased..


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 20 2010, 11:33 PM~17842705
> *stick w the 1508 sand this 500.2 u will b pleased..
> *



cool, just waiting for a good deal on ebay.. :biggrin:


----------

